# 3 stage or 5 stage vetting?



## RachelFerd (26 May 2008)

I have put a deposit down on a new horse - subject to vet. I am going to ring the vets in the morning to try and arrange a vetting as soon as posisble (as I am far too excited!) however, am not sure whether I am best going for a 3 stage or 5 stage vetting.

In the past we have bought with 5 stage vettings, but the horse in question is a younger, cheaper model than past purchases. How much extra am I getting from a 5 stage - are there things likely to be picked up in a 5 stage that won't be found in a 3 stage? I know that bloods are taken in a 5 stage for post analysis in case of problems - but this really isn't required as the seller is well known to us.

Horse in question is rising 5, ran in two P2Ps earlier this year, but was too slow. Hunted on 4 occasions last season, but other than that has done literally nothing. Legs are fairly clean apart from an old, small, splint. Price I am paying is minimal.... so 3 or 5? what have other people used for their potential competition horses?


----------



## Maisy (26 May 2008)

I dont know much about this, but afaik, it is *very* hard to get a clean 5* vetting these days because of vets being sued for not spotting things.

I suppose it depends on what level you are hoping to get to and how much you are paying.


----------



## Fleur100 (26 May 2008)

5* vetting


----------



## madhector (26 May 2008)

I think in your case I would go for a 5 stage. I am having one vetted this week and will probably just have a 3 stage done, but this is purely because the horse is pretty much unbroken, and think a 5 stage is too much to expect really.


----------



## nelliefinellie (26 May 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
5* vetting 

[/ QUOTE ]

ditto


----------



## star (26 May 2008)

it';s not 3 stage, it's 2.

basically the 2 stage includes a general check over, listen to heart and trot up

5 stage is a thorough exam, trot up, flexion tests, listen for noise on exercise, recovery from exercise, lungeing, trotting circles on hard ground.  the taking blood is an optional extra.  regardless of that, the 5 stage is a much more thorough examination.  i'd only have a 2 stage on a baby.  it basically checks they're alive and have 4 legs!


----------



## RachelFerd (26 May 2008)

thought I might have had the 2/3 thing confused! brain slip...

so are flexion tests NOT included in the lower level test? I would like flexions performed - so if this is the case, then 5 stage it is.

I am slightly concerned about the exercise phase of the 5 stage - the horse has not been fit for several months and is thus simply grass fit - would the vet make provision for this?

I will be using my old vets - and I do trust them to give a fair judgement. They have both passed and failed horses for me buying/selling before. I am worried by the amount of horses failing full vettings, particularly with unfairly small circles asked to perform, and over-applied flexion tests. But equally, I do want to have a properly sound horse... However with the price of a 5 stage I will be paying a considerable proportion of the actual cost of the horse. Probably will still do it though!


----------



## star (26 May 2008)

some vets will do flexions on a 2 stage - ask yours if that's your main desire.

with the exercise, the main aim is to see the horse blowing - obviously this takes longer with a fit horse than an unfit one - it is taken into consideration.  this phase is looking for any respiratory noise and how the heart performs and then recovers after exertion.

i consider that a young horse should pass flexions and trotting on a small circle if done correctly.  i wouldn't buy one that failed.  you have to make slightly more allowances with an older horse, but my 20yr old could still pass a flexion test and the small circle test before his most recent injury.


----------



## Bossanova (26 May 2008)

How exciting!!

If less than 1k then 3 stage. If more than then 5 stage


----------



## RachelFerd (26 May 2008)

marginally more - so I think I'll go 5 (and the brand new jumping saddle will have to wait... after all it's no good if the horses legs fall off...)


----------



## SO1 (26 May 2008)

I would go for a 5 stage - I have known horses with problems pass 2 stages vettings.

If you want to insure then it is also useful to have the vets certificate. 

A decent youngster should pass a 5 stage, mine sailed through his and even though he had a recent kick wound he still passed a flexion test so they do pass. I went for 5 stage even though I was buying a native pony who again had not done much, I was buying him as a potential M&amp;M show pony so his conformation needed to be spot on. 

I had another vetted before him that failed he had a possible wonky pelvis problem and what looked like the start of a cataract and possible suspect tissue on his sheath that might have developed into sarcoids, he was only 5 as well. He was not technically unsound but not suitable for the show ring, vet said his conformation would also make it hard for him to work in an outline.

If you want a competition horse then I would say it would be even more important to get the 5 stage as it would be frustrating for you if he had a problem and was only suitable for hacking - they can injure themselves in the field so you want someone to look at how he moves in the faster gaits not just test his breathing.

Good luck and even if the vet highlights problems if you feel you can cope you could still buy him.


----------



## pencaedu (27 May 2008)

Last time i had a horse vetted i had a 5* done and they asked me what i wanted to do with the horse so they vetted it to see whether it was fit for the job. it passed the vetting for riding club ODE and cross country so he gave mine a hard work out so i would say yes to 5* but it will depend on what you want to do with the horse i think .


----------



## RachelFerd (27 May 2008)

5 stage all booked
call out fee much less than I expected - so wallet isn't feeling too badly hit
fingers crossed all goes well!


----------

